# Arterial Duplex Medicare Lcd Policy?



## pscanish (Jul 15, 2008)

Our cardiology practice has started doing the TC portion of venous and arterial duplex scans.  I am trying to find a Medicare LCD medical policy for 93925.  Original policy is retired and Medicare Customer Service states that we may not use that one.  Can anyone help me find a policy for that .  The 93970 Venous duplex seems to be OK at this point.

Thanks a Bunch
Phylly


----------



## desiree384 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not sure of your Medicare carrier, but this one is listed for National Government Services:
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/viewlcd.asp?lcd_id=3580&lcd_version=27&show=all
Hope this helps.


----------

